
Why the transportation industry needs an open-source car platform - tinhangliu
https://medium.com/@OSVehicle/empowering-infinite-mobility-revolutions-in-open-source-88599b03e84a#.qwv9feaa8
======
idrism
If this actually happens, that's pretty amazing. Would love to see car
manufacturing democratized

